# Seguimento Sul - Julho 2015



## Vince (1 Jul 2015 às 07:53)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Jul 2015 às 17:37)

Boas,
Hoje finalmente um dia mais fresco, estão 24ºc e céu geralmente muito nublado.


----------



## Agreste (3 Jul 2015 às 22:01)

o calor vai paulatinamente regressando... Vamos ver se conseguimos escapar à vaga de calor que se anuncia pois esta parece estar centrada a 500km daqui.


----------



## trovoadas (4 Jul 2015 às 17:34)

Que bem que se está no "deserto" Algarvio... calor onde?...


----------



## StormRic (5 Jul 2015 às 01:51)

Resumo de Junho da precipitação na região Sul: só se salvam de forte agravamento da seca Portalegre e Elvas.

No fim de Maio a percentagem de água no solo era inferior a 20% na maior parte do território. Acima de 20% mas abaixo de 30% apenas praticamente na metade Leste do Alentejo e no Minho.





Repare-se na evapotranspiração de um dia apenas.
Funciona como uma precipitação negativa, na região sul, e mesmo interior norte e centro, atinge valores da ordem dos 6 a 10 mm ou mais por dia. Qualquer precipitação que caia nesta altura ou a que caíu em Junho é perfeitamente anulada. Um mês de evapotranspiração desta ordem anula o longínquo outono mesmo nas reservas das albufeiras.

Veja-se os mapas dos dias da última onda de calor:











Os 40ºC para mim são na verdade infames, e quantos menos dias desses houver, melhor. Nem percebo como se pode desejar valores dessa ordem, não há nada que eles beneficiem, não há culturas que mesmo precisando de calor se dêem bem com esse calor tórrido.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (5 Jul 2015 às 12:13)

Dados actuais:
Serpa - 31,4ºC
Herd. Bemposta - 31,5ºC
Beja - 30,5ºC
Amareleja - 30,6ºC
Mértola - 32,2ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Jul 2015 às 12:49)

Boas, por aqui, dia bastante quente, por aqui.

Neste momento, em algumas estações são estas as temperaturas:

Almancil: 32.9ºC (mas a máxima foi de 34.4ºC)

Faro (Cidade): 29.4ºC (mas a máxima foi de 30.4ºC)

Olhão: 29.1ºC

Tavira: 35.4ºC (mas a máxima foi de 35.9ºC)


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (5 Jul 2015 às 15:26)

Dados actuais:
Serpa - 35,9ºC
Herd. Bemposta - 36,8ºC
Beja - 34,4ºC
Amareleja - 36,5ºC
Mértola - 36,6ºC


----------



## trovoadas (6 Jul 2015 às 00:31)

StormRic disse:


> Resumo de Junho da precipitação na região Sul: só se salvam de forte agravamento da seca Portalegre e Elvas.


vai ter de chover bem no próximo ano hidrológico!  Ao menos na média  e considerando a média das serras nos 800 -1000. Este ano por exemplo a precipitação não diferiu muito entre litoral e Serras(caso algarvio). Até Setembro as nossas barragens vão levar um rombo mesmo os aquíferos estão a ficar muito Debis. Odeleite neste  mês já irá para a casa dos 50% E no próximo talvez para os 40%. Parece me que não tarda serão activados os furos camarários se é que já não estão a funcionar para poupar um pouco as barragens.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (6 Jul 2015 às 17:19)

Dados actuais - rede MeteoAlentejo:

Serpa - 39,6ºC
Herd. Bemposta - 40,5ºC
Beja - 37,9ºC
Amareleja - 40,3ºC
Mértola - 38,2ºC
Moura ( estreia ) - 39,3ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Jul 2015 às 19:59)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Dados actuais - rede MeteoAlentejo:
> 
> Serpa - 39,6ºC
> Herd. Bemposta - 40,5ºC
> ...



Ena pah já são tantas  Mais uma vez parabéns pela iniciativa, é de facto uma mais valia para o acompanhamento da meteorologia (e futuramente climatologia) dessa região


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Jul 2015 às 21:36)

trovoadas disse:


> vai ter de chover bem no próximo ano hidrológico!  Ao menos na média  e considerando a média das serras nos 800 -1000. Este ano por exemplo a precipitação não diferiu muito entre litoral e Serras(caso algarvio). Até Setembro as nossas barragens vão levar um rombo mesmo os aquíferos estão a ficar muito Debis. Odeleite neste  mês já irá para a casa dos 50% E no próximo talvez para os 40%. Parece me que não tarda serão activados os furos camarários se é que já não estão a funcionar para poupar um pouco as barragens.



Eu acho que os aquíferos, estão bem piores que as barragens, pelo menos, um poço que tenho dos meus avós na zona de Quelfes, a bomba só trabalha 5 minutos e fica em seco, depois é preciso esperar 30 minutos, para trabalhar mais 5 minutos.  Este é o 2º ano hidrológico consecutivo em que a precipitação fica cerca de 100 mm a abaixo da média.  Água nas barragens não falta, mesmo sem chover no próximo ano, com Odelouca é uma valente ajuda para o Algarve. 

Boas, por aqui, dia quente 

Máxima: 34.0ºC
mínima: 22.6ºC


----------



## trovoadas (7 Jul 2015 às 01:30)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Eu acho que os aquíferos, estão bem piores que as barragens, pelo menos, um poço que tenho dos meus avós na zona de Quelfes, a bomba só trabalha 5 minutos e fica em seco, depois é preciso esperar 30 minutos, para trabalhar mais 5 minutos.  Este é o 2º ano hidrológico consecutivo em que a precipitação fica cerca de 100 mm a abaixo da média.  Água nas barragens não falta, mesmo sem chover no próximo ano, com Odelouca é uma valente ajuda para o Algarve.
> 
> Boas, por aqui, dia quente
> 
> ...



Sem dúvida que odelouca ajuda muito eu diria que até ajuda a mascarar a seca uma vez que a prioridade acaba por ser o abastecimento público. Quanto aos aquíferos temos a situação mais baixa desde 2005 e é caricato que tamos na década recordando as últimas grandes secas 1995 2005 e agora 2015. 

Nos registos de Apra, hoje ainda tocou nos 35° mais um dia quente de muitos que se seguirão. Curioso para saber se Agosto mantém a tendência...seria uma série fantástica !


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2015 às 06:30)

trovoadas disse:


> Sem dúvida que odelouca ajuda muito eu diria que até ajuda a mascarar a seca uma vez que a prioridade acaba por ser o abastecimento público. Quanto aos aquíferos temos a situação mais baixa desde 2005 e é caricato que tamos na década recordando as últimas grandes secas 1995 2005 e agora 2015.
> 
> Nos registos de Apra, hoje ainda tocou nos 35° mais um dia quente de muitos que se seguirão. Curioso para saber se Agosto mantém a tendência...seria uma série fantástica !



Acrescente-se a pior seca de sempre: *1944/1945*. Outros anos de seca grave foram 1917/18, 1948/49, 1975/76, *1980/81* e 1982/83.

No Algarve, no ano hidrológico *44/45 caíu apenas 32%* da precipitação média; 77% em 17/18; 73% em 48/49; 87% em 75/76 (a seca foi principalmente no norte); *49% em 80/81* e 62% em 82/83. Estes valores foram contabilizados tendo em conta o ano hidrológico de Setembro a Agosto.

Mas atente-se nos seguintes valores incríveis de 1944/45:

Em Monchique, só 436mm (34%);
Na Praia da Rocha choveu apenas 173 mm e em Lagos 176mm (39% e 34%); Alcoutim, 141mm (24%);
Em Faro, e sempre contando de Setembro a Agosto, houve apenas *127mm* (29% da média).
Mas este valores são eclipsados pelos espantosos *24 mm* *(vinte e quatro) de Vila Real de Sto. António (5% da média)* e os *22mm* *de Sagres (6%)*.

Foi no litoral que ocorreram os valores mais baixos. A juntar aos do Algarve, há outros valores notáveis, como os 125mm do Cabo da Roca (26%), até mesmo os 254mm de Sintra (29%), *e 92mm* *de Cabo Carvoeiro (16%)*


----------



## MeteoAlgarve (7 Jul 2015 às 08:39)

Mas isso seria se esses valores estivessem correctos o que nao e obviamente o caso. Falando em termos de ano maus seco o ano de 1973 foi o maus seco com 227.57 mm, mas nao disponho de dados antes disso. Em relacao a 44/45 acho que qualquer pessoa com um dedo de testa percebe que existe ai falhas de dados de algumas das estacoes mas quem quiser acreditar nesses valores tao baixos em especial de Sagres e VRSA acredite.


----------



## MeteoAlgarve (7 Jul 2015 às 08:43)

Ja agora neste momento em Faro ( Cidade) ja estao a esta hora 29.7 C o que ja demonstra muito bem o que se espera para o dia de hoje


----------



## trovoadas (7 Jul 2015 às 12:11)

Apra está nos 36ºc e ainda está em fase de subida! A máxima deste ano desta estação está nos 38ºc e qualquer coisa.


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Jul 2015 às 12:31)

Sítio das fontes - lagoa com 36,2ºC 

http://www.meteoclimatic.net/perfil/PTSUR0900000008400A


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jul 2015 às 12:33)

Espero bem  que para a semana não apanhe temperaturas tão altas por terras algarvias. 
O vento Norte é um problema.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (7 Jul 2015 às 15:16)

Temperaturas actuais:
Serpa - 37,8ºC
Herd. Bemposta - 38,8ºC
Beja - 37ºC
Amareleja - 38,4ºC
Mértola - 38,4ºC
Moura - 39,1ºC


----------



## homem do mar (7 Jul 2015 às 17:51)

Em Espanha foi batido o record de temperatura máxima em Zaragoza  com 44.2


----------



## Agreste (7 Jul 2015 às 18:24)

as barragens do Algarve estão com 60% em média mas a cada verão perdem 10-12%... 
20% do armazenado tem baixa qualidade. 

Não estamos no amarelo mas se estas temperaturas altas continuarem perdemos mais água.

Junho teve em Faro 14 noites tropicais.


----------



## aoc36 (7 Jul 2015 às 19:02)

Hoje foi um dia de muito calor. Temperatura actual é de 36C e 26 por cento de humidade.


----------



## MeteoAlgarve (7 Jul 2015 às 20:56)

Boa tarde por aqui mais um dia de muito calor com temperaturas na ordem dos 38 C


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2015 às 21:04)

StormRic disse:


> Acrescente-se a pior seca de sempre: *1944/1945*. Outros anos de seca grave foram 1917/18, 1948/49, 1975/76, *1980/81* e 1982/83.
> 
> No Algarve, no ano hidrológico *44/45 caíu apenas 32%* da precipitação média; 77% em 17/18; 73% em 48/49; 87% em 75/76 (a seca foi principalmente no norte); *49% em 80/81* e 62% em 82/83. Estes valores foram contabilizados tendo em conta o ano hidrológico de Setembro a Agosto.
> 
> ...



Prolongando o off-topic, acrescento apenas a fonte dos dados que indiquei, sem que isso signifique a validação dos mesmos. Procurarei nos anuários e outras publicações a confirmação dos valores ocorridos em 1944/45, sobre os quais sempre tive uma certa dúvida, embora a sua inserção com referência explícita naquela obra lhes dê certa credibilidade. No entanto carece de confirmação de outras fontes.

Peço desculpa pelo volume de imagens:






















Esta mensagem, e as com ela relacionadas, talvez deva ser transferida para o tópico http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/arquivo-de-eventos-historicos.1560/


----------



## ecobcg (7 Jul 2015 às 21:13)

Neste momento são 21h10 e as temperaturas ainda se mantêm acima dos 30ºC!

30,1ºC no Sítio das Fontes
31,4ºC em Carvoeiro

Um início de noite bem quente para já!


----------



## MeteoAlgarve (7 Jul 2015 às 21:32)

O que eu acredito e que a meteorologia de hoje em dia e muito diferente de anos 40 e hoje se faz muito mais validacao dos dados do que antigamente se fazia sendo que antes o Ipma engolia tudo o que as estacoes mostravam. Exemplo disso e indicarem que em 75/76 o local mais seco foi Peredo com 22 mm e depois foi Pedrogao com 229 mm. O mesmo acredito se ter passado no Algarve em 44/45. Mesmo em tempos recentes aqui no Algarve tivemos por exemplo VRSA com a estacao entupida e o Ipma  a a ceitar os dados. Actualmente ja nao existe esse problema. Foi apenas isso que quis mostrar, mas se quiseres acreditar e la contigo. Por mais seco que possa ser ainda nao estamos no deserto


----------



## MikeCT (7 Jul 2015 às 22:03)

22:00 e em Faro (cidade) estão 33,6º C...vai ser uma noite complicada para dormir...


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Jul 2015 às 22:10)

MikeCT disse:


> 22:00 e em Faro (cidade) estão 33,6º C...vai ser uma noite complicada para dormir...



Incrível!!

Qual foi a máxima por aí?


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Jul 2015 às 22:11)

Dados atuais em *Tavira, 33,5ºC * 







Às 21:30h estava vento de Leste , a temperatura estava a descer, até que rodou para uma componente Norte e começou a disparar , inversamente a humidade desceu.










De realçar a minima tropical de *26,7ºC*


----------



## MikeCT (7 Jul 2015 às 23:04)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Incrível!!
> 
> Qual foi a máxima por aí?



 A max hoje foi de 33,9ºC às 21:39, 45 minutos depois do por do sol. A temperatura durante o dia andou sempre a rondar os 32ºC


----------



## homem do mar (8 Jul 2015 às 00:19)

MikeCT disse:


> A max hoje foi de 33,9ºC às 21:39, 45 minutos depois do por do sol. A temperatura durante o dia andou sempre a rondar os 32ºC


O nosso Algarve a fazer das suas uma máxima obtida depois do por do sol


----------



## Agreste (8 Jul 2015 às 00:36)

mais uma noite complicada pra dormir... Nós é que deviamos ter aviso amarelo por causa das mínimas tropicais.


----------



## Agreste (8 Jul 2015 às 07:38)

22,9ºC de mínima...

18 noites tropicais em 38 dias...

10 noites tropicais em 18 dias de verão...


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Jul 2015 às 21:14)

Agreste disse:


> mais uma noite complicada pra dormir... Nós é que deviamos ter aviso amarelo por causa das mínimas tropicais.



Mesmo durante o dia, o Algarve devia estar sob aviso amarelo, desde domingo até hoje, mas como a estação Faro (Aeroporto) está dentro de água e não atinge os 33ºC, não existe aviso nenhum. Enquanto, todas as outras estações, marcam temperaturas para aviso amarelo, o IPMA sempre foi assim durante o verão no Algarve, muito desleixado em termos de aviso. Quanto às noites concordo contigo, devia existir avisos meteorológicos relacionados com as noites tropicais, tem sido quase impossível dormir com este calor, quando à meia-noite as temperaturas andam perto dos 30ºC diz tudo.

Temperaturas hoje:

Máxima: 34.4ºC
mínima: 23.7ºC
actual: 29.1ºC


----------



## Agreste (9 Jul 2015 às 07:30)

expectativas goradas... outra noite tropical...

03-04, 06-09, 17-18, 20-21, 26-29, 05-09... 19 em 39 noites desde 01 de junho.


----------



## trovoadas (9 Jul 2015 às 17:00)

Deixo aqui uma noticia do sul informação sobre o pego do Vigário (Alte)...
http://www.sulinformacao.pt/2015/07/queda-do-vigario-em-alte-sem-agua-por-causa-da-seca/

Não é de nada de novo mas ilustra que os aquíferos estão a baixar bastante. Não será nada demais em particular para para o aquífero Querença-Silves mas também depende da pressão que exista sobre o mesmo  e de quando entrará a chuva a sério.


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Jul 2015 às 22:16)

trovoadas disse:


> Deixo aqui uma noticia do sul informação sobre o pego do Vigário (Alte)...
> http://www.sulinformacao.pt/2015/07/queda-do-vigario-em-alte-sem-agua-por-causa-da-seca/
> 
> Não é de nada de novo mas ilustra que os aquíferos estão a baixar bastante. Não será nada demais em particular para para o aquífero Querença-Silves mas também depende da pressão que exista sobre o mesmo  e de quando entrará a chuva a sério.



Mesmo assim, a inteligência de algumas pessoas, a comentarem a notícia é algo patética.  Como é que querem que o Vigário tenha água se desde de Novembro que não chove nada de jeito no Algarve, já no ano passado, a chuva foi igual a este ano, mas como existe um laranjal a culpa vai logo para o laranjal, que desvia uma ribeira que aquilo devem pensar que é o Rio Guadiana para regar um laranjal.  Ainda bem, que ainda há quem invista na agricultura através do Proder.

Se o próximo ano hidrológico for seco, vai soar novamente os alarmes para a falta de água e vem aí novamente à baila que o Algarve precisa de uma dessalinizadora para a água do mar, mas esperemos que não.


----------



## Agreste (9 Jul 2015 às 23:12)

a expectativa que há é que não será seco... anos fracos tivemos os do final da década de 90... depois temos tido anos muito maus mas são eventos únicos.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jul 2015 às 12:45)

Boas,
Aljustrel segue nos 29,0 graus céu limpo  e vento fraco a moderado


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jul 2015 às 14:20)

33 graus 
Aldeia dos Fernandes
A2


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jul 2015 às 14:45)

35.5 graus 
São Bartolomeu de Messines


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jul 2015 às 14:50)

Que brasa 37 graus perto de paderne


----------



## StormRic (11 Jul 2015 às 16:42)

jonas_87 disse:


> Que brasa 37 graus perto de paderne



 Estás no pólo do calor de hoje, em todo o território a estação IPMA de Portimão (aeródromo) era a mais quente às 15h: *35,2ºC.*

*




*


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Jul 2015 às 20:34)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e bastante calor.

Máxima: 34.7ºC
mínima: 21.9ºC
actual: 33.1ºC 

Máxima (Faro/Aeroporto): 35.7ºC 

Adivinha-se mais uma noite complicada, para dormir.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jul 2015 às 23:15)

Boas
Sigo com 23,6 graus
Vento moderado

Local: Nossa  Senhora da Rocha, Lagoa


----------



## MikeCT (12 Jul 2015 às 00:22)

Final de tarde muito quente em Faro (cidade) com 35,8ºC pelas 18:44.
Aproveito para informar que a minha estação vai estar offline até o próximo Sábado dia 18. Depois já não deverá ter interrupções, a não ser que a torre caia


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jul 2015 às 08:37)

Boas
minima fresca: 17.9 graus
Madrugada bem ventosa aqui junto a costa.
T. Actual: 20.7 graus

Local: Nossa Senhora da Rocha,  Lagoa.


----------



## Agreste (12 Jul 2015 às 09:19)

03-04, 06-09, 17-18, 20-21, 26-29;

05-09, 11-12...

14 noites em junho foram tropicais... 

7 noites em julho foram tropicais...

São 21 noites tropicais em 42 dias. Quando foi a última vez que isto aconteceu na estação de Faro, senhores do IPMA?

Será que uma onda de calor não se mede pela persistência de valores mínimos tropicais? Que está a acontecer este ano?


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Jul 2015 às 13:29)

Em Montemor-o-Novo já estão *28,2ºC* e vento fraco de oeste


----------



## StormRic (12 Jul 2015 às 17:41)

Agreste disse:


> 03-04, 06-09, 17-18, 20-21, 26-29;
> 
> 05-09, 11-12...
> 
> ...



A situação é interessante, embora contando com uma variabilidade anual expectável, o número médio de dias com mínima de 20ºC ou superior durante o período 1931-1960, por exemplo, na estação de Faro (nessa altura ainda na cidade) foi o seguinte:

Junho: 4
Julho: 12
Agosto: 14
Setembro: 8
Outubro: 1

A anomalia da temperatura superficial do oceano tem-se mantido positiva cerca de 1º a 2º ao largo ou mesmo junto à costa sul, desde meados de Maio. A antecipação do verão quanto a temperaturas a nível de todo o território foi notória desde Maio.
Portanto eu diria que este verão precoce fez ocorrer o número normal de noites tropicais cerca de um mês mais cedo. Resta saber como será a continuação do Julho e o Agosto, e, especialmente, o Setembro, perante a previsão de uma situação global influenciada pela anomalia do El Niño em reforço.


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Jul 2015 às 18:59)

Boa tarde.

De regresso após umas "sempre curtas" férias no Algarve.
Ontem, 11 de julho, estive na Ilha de Faro e pelas 14h estava quente mas suportável, com vento de SO fraco mas constante.
A partir sensivelmente das 15h o vento amainou e o calor tornou-se quase insuportável, com a humidade que a brisa trazia do mar.
Perto das 17h estariam cerca de 35 a 36ºC. Mesmo na ponte de passagem entre a Ilha e Faro, zona "mais fresca", o termómetro do carro manteve-se nos 35-35,5ºC.
Nestes últimos 12 dias o calor foi sempre presença obrigatória na zona de Vila Real de Santo António, tanto de noite como de dia. Para atenuar de noite havia sempre vento (por vezes a soprar forte e com rajadas) e de dia o vento apresentava-se a soprar fraco a moderado de SO.
Já a água do mar ia oscilando mas sempre boa para entrar de mergulho  - penso que não aqueceu mais devido ao vento da noite, de componente norte, que afastava as águas mais quentes à superfície.



StormRic disse:


> Estás no pólo do calor de hoje, em todo o território a estação IPMA de Portimão (aeródromo) era a mais quente às 15h: *35,2ºC.*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Jul 2015 às 21:51)

StormRic disse:


> A situação é interessante, embora contando com uma variabilidade anual expectável, o número médio de dias com mínima de 20ºC ou superior durante o período 1931-1960, por exemplo, na estação de Faro (nessa altura ainda na cidade) foi o seguinte:
> 
> Junho: 4
> Julho: 12
> ...



Os anos com mais noites tropicais, por aqui, onde eu moro, foi nos anos 2010. com 54 noites tropicais e 2013 com 48 noites tropicais.


----------



## james (12 Jul 2015 às 22:19)

Agreste disse:


> 03-04, 06-09, 17-18, 20-21, 26-29;
> 
> 05-09, 11-12...
> 
> ...




Eu também nunca consegui perceber o criterio para a emissão de avisos do ipma .


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jul 2015 às 21:21)

Boas
Sigo com 28 graus em Armação de Pera.


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Jul 2015 às 21:51)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e quente.

Máxima: 33.1ºC
mínima: 20.0ºC
actual: 26.9ºC

Este mês, sigo com 8 noites tropicais. Ao todo, este ano, sigo com 21 noites tropicais.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jul 2015 às 03:52)

Boas
Como previsto as mínimas tropicais vao começar a fazer. Se sentir por está zona. 
Sigo com 23.8 graus e vento moderado. 


Local: nossa senhora da rocha,  lagoa


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jul 2015 às 08:15)

Ao fim de três madrugadas registei a 1 mínima tropical: 21,6 graus

Neste momento 23 graus céu com alguma nebulosidade alta e vento moderado.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jul 2015 às 13:48)

Sigo com 29 graus e vento fraco.


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (14 Jul 2015 às 13:59)

Olá desde Huelva (Espanha):

Día muy quente, ahora 36,5ºc en Huelva, e em Gibraleón, 10km para o norte da cidade 38ºc.

10 anos atrás, eu observações Gibraleon agora estabeleceram uma estação automática, 
você pode ver o link simpre, en directo:

WWW.MeteoHuelva.blogspot.com

Ate pronto amigos.


----------



## sielwolf (14 Jul 2015 às 15:23)

aproximadamente 36ºC em Portimão


----------



## sielwolf (14 Jul 2015 às 17:15)

Subiu para 37°C. Muito quente este dia de hoje


----------



## StormRic (14 Jul 2015 às 17:28)

Huelva-Espanha disse:


> Olá desde Huelva (Espanha):
> 
> Día muy quente, ahora 36,5ºc en Huelva, e em Gibraleón, 10km para o norte da cidade 38ºc.
> 
> ...



 obrigado pela informação e link!

Gracias, saludos cordiales!

Na continuação do litoral sul do Algarve:







Dados interessantes das máximas e mínimas deste mês naquela estação:




E há momentos:


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (14 Jul 2015 às 17:39)

Dados actuais:
Serpa - 38,4ºC
Bemposta - 39,2ºC
Beja - 37,3ºC
Amareleja - Offline até ao fim da semana 
Mértola - 39,5ºC
Moura - 40,6ºC


----------



## StormRic (14 Jul 2015 às 17:56)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Dados actuais:
> Serpa - 38,4ºC
> Bemposta - 39,2ºC
> Beja - 37,3ºC
> ...



Valores que estando provavelmente perto da hora da máxima, confirmam as temperaturas previstas pelo IPMA, para todas as estações excepto Mértola que aqueceu mais cedo do que o previsto, a caminho já da máxima de 40ºC prevista para amanhã.
Moura tinha 40ºC previstos e mantém para amanhã; Serpa 38ºC e subirá para 39ºC; Beja 37ºC e prevê-se que mantenha. Votos de recuperação da Amareleja


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jul 2015 às 20:10)

Que fornalha, sigo com 34.5 graus e vento fraco de norte.


----------



## ecobcg (14 Jul 2015 às 20:21)

Final de tarde bem quente por cá, com as máximas a subirem aos 39,7ºC no Sítio das Fontes (às 17h08UTC) e aos 34,4ºC em Carvoeiro (às 18h32UTC).

Neste momento as temperaturas seguem nos 32,3ºC e 32,6ºC respectivamente.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Jul 2015 às 20:55)

Boas, por aqui, dia quente e mais 1 noite tropical. A máxima observada em Faro(Aeroporto) de 29.2ºC e hoje falhou por excesso do IPMA,  Máxima prevista de 33ºC, logo falhou por 3.8ºC, impressionante as falhas valentes que dão os profissionais do IPMA na estação de Faro (Aeroporto).  

Máxima: 33.2ºC
mínima: 21.9ºC
actual: 26.4ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jul 2015 às 21:02)

31.4 graus lá fora
28 graus dentro de casa 
Não está fácil


----------



## Prof BioGeo (14 Jul 2015 às 22:05)

Cheguei agora a casa e só posso dizer que a rua está um sufoco 
Segunda a estação de Moura do MeteoAlentejo ainda estão 31,3ºC...


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Jul 2015 às 22:44)

Valores incríveis os registados agora em *Tavira* , *32.5ºC* a esta hora!

Brisa / vento fraco de Norte a fazer das suas , deve estar a ser  uma noite complicada


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jul 2015 às 23:56)

Boas,
Sigo com 26,5 graus.
Mais uma mínima tropical a caminho.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jul 2015 às 02:32)

Sigo com 25,1 graus


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jul 2015 às 08:28)

Minima tropical de 22,6 graus. 
T. Actual: 25,6 graus


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jul 2015 às 08:39)

Resumo das mínimas dos últimos 4 dias. 
Domingo: 17,9 graus
Segunda: 18,6 graus 
Terça : 21,6 graus 
Quarta: 22,6 graus

A t. Máxima mais alta foi registada ontem, temperatura a tocar nos 35 graus ao final da tarde. 

Hoje espera.se um dia bem quente.


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Jul 2015 às 14:45)

Algumas nuvens no sul


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jul 2015 às 15:34)

Sigo com 30 graus junto à praia da falésia. 
Alguma nebulosidade a No.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (15 Jul 2015 às 15:45)

Serpa: 40,4ºC
Bemposta: 40,1ºC
Mértola: 40,7ºC
Moura: 41,2ºC


----------



## StormRic (15 Jul 2015 às 15:56)

jonas_87 disse:


> Alguma nebulosidade a No.



Aproximam-se nuvens convectivas de sul, a sudoeste e sueste. É visível alguma coisa no horizonte?






Essa nebulosidade a NO é avistada daqui de Carcavelos.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (15 Jul 2015 às 16:21)

Boas tardes se chover 

Sim, já são visíveis algumas nuvens tanto aqui como a sul. Cirrus com fartura, alguns cúmulos de evolução e muita poeirada Sahariana também.

Por aqui a temperatura máxima no sul da cidade ou seja segundo a EMA do IPMA foi de 36.1ºC ... muito longe dos previstos 31ºC para Faro... falo isto pois o IPMA continua a valer-se pelas temperaturas de Faro na emissão dos avisos meteorológicos. Já nem comento em relação a isso. O Algarve é Faro e Sagres... o resto é Marrocos! ...

Muita nebulosidade de sul a chegar, com a base alta, e a sensação térmica a pior devido ao aumento de humidade!

Em relação á parte norte da cidade deverá ter atingido os 38ºC/39ºCº ...

Boa praia para quem pode aproveitar!


----------



## Agreste (15 Jul 2015 às 19:10)

é mais uma dose de pó...

o tempo está meio enevoado e nós estamos com 33ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Jul 2015 às 21:22)

Boas, por aqui, dia quente e mais uma noite tropical. Este ano, vamos bater recorde. 

Máxima: 35.6ºC
mínima: 23.1ºC
actual: 30.8ºC

Tavira, teve de máxima 38.4ºC.

Esta manhã, por volta das 12 h, apanhei 37ºC entre a Fuzeta e Olhão, estava um bafo insuportável.  6ª feira, vem aí um banho de lama, caso chova alguma coisa, há que ajudar as lavagens de carros.


----------



## trovoadas (15 Jul 2015 às 22:40)

Boas

Apra teve máxima de 37,4ºc e segue por agora com 29,4ºc. Verão em força portanto!


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jul 2015 às 00:56)

Boas sigo com 25,2 graus e vento moderado


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Jul 2015 às 01:13)

Temperaturas às 0:30h





Apenas Sagres e Aljezur abaixo dos *20ºC*
Faro com *32ºC*


----------



## Agreste (16 Jul 2015 às 08:09)

repetindo...

05-06-07-08-09, falhou o dia 10. 
11-12-13-14-15-16, tudo noites tropicais. 

se isto não é uma vaga de calor...


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jul 2015 às 08:50)

Boas
Mínima tropical de 23,3 graus. 
T. Actual: 26,6 graus


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jul 2015 às 10:53)

Sigo com 30 graus


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jul 2015 às 11:06)

Afastei. Me uns 2 kms da costa registo 33.5 graus. Que brasa.


----------



## Agreste (16 Jul 2015 às 14:13)

uma sessão de virgas esta tarde...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Jul 2015 às 16:31)

V.R.S.A.

Max: 37.7ºC

Céu com alguma nebulosidade  de cariz evolutivo e poeirada.

34ºC neste momento.

Vento fraco de O.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jul 2015 às 16:31)

Calor infernal no interior algarvio o carro marca 39 graus perto de Alte.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jul 2015 às 17:00)

Continuando a medição itinerante. 
Sigo com 38 graus estáveis perto de Ourique.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jul 2015 às 18:14)

Centro da vila de Ourique estão 34 graus e vento moderado (quente).
Sai de armação de pera com 27.5 graus.Perto da saída para alte a temperatura tocou nos 39.5 graus.


----------



## Agreste (16 Jul 2015 às 19:24)

céu nublado a este/sueste mas a base das nuvens é alta. Não vai chover.


----------



## nelson972 (16 Jul 2015 às 19:51)

Estou em viagem pela A2 , a chegar ao Algarve.
Céu amarelado a poente, poucas nuvens, altas. 
34° segundo o carro.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Jul 2015 às 21:25)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado e brasa. 

Máxima: 35.9ºC
mínima: 26.0ºC
actual: 30.7ºC


----------



## Agreste (17 Jul 2015 às 08:26)

outra noite tropical com 25,9ºC de mínima. 

Céu novamente povoado de nuvens mas o sol brilha.


----------



## ecobcg (17 Jul 2015 às 08:48)

Bom dia,

Mínimas tropicais por aqui também, com 24,3ºC no Sítio das Fontes e 24,2ºC em Carvoeiro.


----------



## trepkos (17 Jul 2015 às 09:47)

Dia completamente surpreendente por aqui. Céu muito nublado e vai chovendo! Em Évora já com alguma intensidade.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (17 Jul 2015 às 11:57)

V.R.S.A.

Calor, humidade, e vento de sul... e agora é


----------



## nelson972 (17 Jul 2015 às 11:58)

Avisto desde a praia de Altura nuvens escuras a Sul, aparentemente vêm nesta direcção. Talvez haja animação esta tarde.

Edit 12:01
Ouvi há pouco um sonoro trovão !


----------



## Gerofil (17 Jul 2015 às 12:02)

*11h00...*












http://www.algarveluzbay.com/


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Jul 2015 às 12:02)

Células bem potentes a chegar


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (17 Jul 2015 às 12:04)

Também já ouvi alguns roncos... está vindo!!!


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Jul 2015 às 12:15)

Boas,
Também já caíram umas pingas por aqui, céu muito nublado, abafado e húmido, veremos se temos mais alguma coisa para a tarde


----------



## nelson972 (17 Jul 2015 às 12:17)




----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (17 Jul 2015 às 12:37)

Eu cá continuo 

Tempo muito abafado, e escurecido.  Já vi isto com melhor aspecto. Chuva é necessária mas se algo cair, vai ser a loucura de mosquitos depois!!


----------



## trovoadas (17 Jul 2015 às 15:01)

Parece que os ânimos acalmaram aqui no tópico...porque será?  Só acredito em chuva quando ela realmente me cair na "tola" e para complicar as coisas nem estou pelos Algarves

Ainda assim acredito que estejam a cair umas pingas algures no extremo do Sotavento...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (17 Jul 2015 às 15:07)

Boas,

Por aqui períodos de aguaceiros fracos e dispersos, sendo as pingas de boa dimensão!

Muita palha...


----------



## Agreste (17 Jul 2015 às 15:15)

velcro... 

humidade, calor... e sem sol.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (17 Jul 2015 às 15:32)

V.R.S.A.

Por aqui já não se pode com a humidade e calor associados, que sensação térmica desagradável... A ver se isto rebenta ao fim da tarde principio da noite para aliviar estes J/Kg que temos em cima!!! Cai algumas pingas dispersas!


----------



## trovoadas (17 Jul 2015 às 16:19)

]ToRnAdO[ disse:


> V.R.S.A.
> 
> Por aqui já não se pode com a humidade e calor associados, que sensação térmica desagradável... A ver se isto rebenta ao fim da tarde principio da noite para aliviar estes J/Kg que temos em cima!!! Cai algumas pingas dispersas!



Boas! Parece que há de rebentar mas só lá mais para Espanha...Na tua zona ainda pode passar algo mas não me parece muito provável.
As melhores condições estão em deslocação Sueste/Nordeste e com tendência de movimento para Leste, para Espanha portanto.
Tu estás numa espécie de linha divisória.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (17 Jul 2015 às 16:33)

Mesmo que vá para Espanha e faça a divisão sobre o rio Guadiana, posso fotografar ou filmar tranquilamente o show sem me molhar!!

O céu a sul está negro, e muitas mammatus e ondulus no ceu.


----------



## nelson972 (17 Jul 2015 às 17:05)

Alguém falou em mammatus ?


----------



## david 6 (17 Jul 2015 às 17:18)

tudo na espanha


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (17 Jul 2015 às 17:19)

Boas,

Fotos tiradas agora, não editadas.  E assim vai por aqui, muito á semelhança de Altura.


----------



## nelson972 (17 Jul 2015 às 18:09)

Entretanto na praia


----------



## Brunomc (17 Jul 2015 às 18:29)

Está uma célula junto a Estremoz


----------



## StormRic (17 Jul 2015 às 18:38)

Brunomc disse:


> Está uma célula junto a Estremoz



E em vinte minutos ficou um "monstrinho"! Lembrem-se da previsão do Stormy.






Se possível identifiquem a direcção e a hora/minuto das fotos.


----------



## StormRic (17 Jul 2015 às 18:44)

Descargas eléctricas até este momento, nas duas últimas horas:




A célula de Estremoz já produziu pelo menos 5 descargas:


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (17 Jul 2015 às 18:54)

Interessante a célula que se está a formar a SW... estou a ficar mais animado!!!

Grande dia para fotos... falta a personagem principal!


----------



## StormRic (17 Jul 2015 às 18:54)

Célula de Estremoz, como todas as que se têm formado hoje, com vida curta, mas intensa:







Não foram registadas mais descargas além daquelas cinco.


----------



## StormRic (17 Jul 2015 às 18:56)

]ToRnAdO[ disse:


> Interessante a célula que se está a formar a SW... estou a ficar mais animado!!!
> 
> Grande dia para fotos... falta a personagem principal!



Por enquanto o que está no mar não teve trovoada nas últimas horas. Precisa de um incentivo...

Mas pelo radar e satélite o movimento é para NNE, de raspão no sotavento, tudo para Espanha.


----------



## david 6 (17 Jul 2015 às 19:03)

célula de Estremoz vista daqui da minha zona:

18h56min:


----------



## StormRic (17 Jul 2015 às 19:06)

O desenvolvimento explosivo da célula de Estremoz e o movimento geral para NNE das células a sul:


















david 6 disse:


> célula de Estremoz vista daqui da minha zona:
> 
> 18h56min:


----------



## Gerofil (17 Jul 2015 às 19:08)

Noroeste de Estremoz com trovoada desde as 18h15... lento deslocamento para leste.






Devido aos constantes raios, cada vez mais próximos (trovões mais fortes), retirei-me da zona. Agora vou ver como estão as coisas, dando novo giro. Até mais logo...


----------



## david 6 (17 Jul 2015 às 19:22)

a parte sul da célula ganhou força, e isso nota se no radar também

19h15min


----------



## StormRic (17 Jul 2015 às 19:29)

Gerofil disse:


> Noroeste de Estremoz com trovoada desde as 18h15... lento deslocamento para leste.



 boa foto! O movimento é para norte ou NNE.



david 6 disse:


> a parte sul da célula ganhou força, e isso nota se no radar também
> 
> 19h15min



A célula teve novo impulso uns minutos antes das 19h, às 19h10 o eco estava novamente forte, a aproximar-se de Sousel:


----------



## Gerofil (17 Jul 2015 às 19:31)

A trovoada está praticamente dissipada, sendo já muito raro ouvirem-se trovões. E também não existe precipitação a chegar ao solo; quanto muito, as imagens de radar apenas reportam precipitação que possa estar a ocorrer dentro das próprias nuvens, pois ela não chega ao solo.


----------



## StormRic (17 Jul 2015 às 19:36)

Gerofil disse:


> Devido aos constantes raios, cada vez mais próximos (trovões mais fortes), retirei-me da zona. Agora vou ver como estão as coisas, dando novo giro. Até mais logo...



O número de descargas, embora não sejam fortes, é impressionante:


----------



## nelson972 (17 Jul 2015 às 19:37)

Provavelmente já estou a abusar, mas aqui vão mais 2... Para S e para E ..












A qualidade é do tipo ... Telemóvel ...


----------



## StormRic (17 Jul 2015 às 19:41)

Gerofil disse:


> A trovoada está praticamente dissipada, sendo já muito raro ouvirem-se trovões. E também não existe precipitação a chegar ao solo; quanto muito, as imagens de radar apenas reportam precipitação que possa estar a ocorrer dentro das próprias nuvens, pois ela não chega ao solo.



Às 19h15 era dilúvio sobre Santo Amaro, dez minutos depois já tinha reduzido bastante:


----------



## StormRic (17 Jul 2015 às 19:42)

nelson972 disse:


> Provavelmente já estou a abusar



Qual quê! Venham mais destas belas fotos! 

Linda mesmo aquela com as ondinhas e a virga com arco-íris!


----------



## david 6 (17 Jul 2015 às 19:44)

pelo aspecto dela, já está a morrer


----------



## david 6 (17 Jul 2015 às 20:50)

um aguaceiro neste momento em Estremoz a minha vista daqui é esta:


----------



## Orion (17 Jul 2015 às 21:32)




----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Jul 2015 às 21:37)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado e nada mais. ainda bem, que não choveu ia chover lama, por isso, está muito bem como está. 

Máxima: 32.1ºC
mínima: 24.5ºC
actual: 25.3ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jul 2015 às 21:43)

david 6 disse:


> um aguaceiro neste momento em Estremoz a minha vista daqui é esta:



Vi essa celula de Alcabideche, devia ter tirado foto, grande falha. 
Destacava-se de uma maneira incrivel do resto do céu.


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Jul 2015 às 23:34)

Festival eléctrico por aqui


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Jul 2015 às 23:39)

Davidmpb disse:


> Festival eléctrico por aqui



O @SpiderVV também relata o avistamento de relâmpagos.


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Jul 2015 às 23:39)

relâmpagos muito frequentes


----------



## Miguel96 (17 Jul 2015 às 23:43)

Deve estar brutal para esses lados.

Quem me dera que fosse na minha terra.


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Jul 2015 às 23:43)

Bem, vendo o radar não deve passar disto


----------



## Agreste (17 Jul 2015 às 23:58)

trovoada seca... na serra de Aracena queixavam-se do mesmo.


----------



## StormRic (18 Jul 2015 às 02:22)




----------



## SpiderVV (18 Jul 2015 às 04:45)

O mapa de DEA's tem um desfasamento extremo. Não houve absolutamente nada de relevante mesmo em cima da cidade. Sim, viram-se relâmpagos bem perto e foi um belo show  mas nada tão em cima como parece mostrar. Tipo aí 3 DEA's que atingiram mesmo a cidade.


----------



## Agreste (18 Jul 2015 às 09:16)

8ª noite tropical

13ª em 18 dias.


----------



## dahon (18 Jul 2015 às 16:25)

Ó pessoal do Sul então ando eu a fugir da nortada e chego a Portimão e está uma ventania destas. xD


----------



## sielwolf (18 Jul 2015 às 16:29)

dahon disse:


> Ó pessoal do Sul então ando eu a fugir da nortada e chego a Portimão e está uma ventania destas. xD


Bem-vindo a Portimão. Ao que parece a semana que vem vai ser ventosa.


----------



## trovoadas (18 Jul 2015 às 19:49)

Ainda 29,8ºc em Apra...máxima de 33,8ºc. A ver se a temperatura desde nos próximos dias ou se se são só promessas...


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Jul 2015 às 20:15)

trovoadas disse:


> Ainda 29,8ºc em Apra...máxima de 33,8ºc. A ver se a temperatura desde nos próximos dias ou se se são só promessas...



Se descer, é só lá para 6ª feira, porque até lá, vai continuar bem quentinho e noites tropicais sem fim, só a partir de 6ª feira, é que existe uma réstia de esperança em haver algumas noites não tropicais, mas voltará a subir logo passado 2 a 3 dias, por isso, calor não falta, desde Abril é sempre a suar até ao Natal.  Se no ano passado, durou até ao final de Outubro, já não falta muito para chegar ao Natal. 

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e a nortada a chegar quentinha. 

Máxima: 33.1ºC
mínima: 21.8ºC
actual: 32.1ºC

Possas, eu aqui a ter noites insuportáveis para dormir, e Sagres teve uma inversão térmica nunca vista antes.


----------



## Agreste (18 Jul 2015 às 23:26)

dahon disse:


> Ó pessoal do Sul então ando eu a fugir da nortada e chego a Portimão e está uma ventania destas. xD



Quem me dera que a nortada fresca chegasse a Faro... atingimos a máxima às 9 da noite e com estes 26-27ºC será mais uma noite tropical, a 9ª seguida.


----------



## StormRic (18 Jul 2015 às 23:50)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Sagres teve uma inversão térmica nunca vista antes.



A estação não está a registar correctamente.


----------



## Brunomc (19 Jul 2015 às 17:51)

Boa tarde

Extremos do dia :
*
T.Máx : 31.9ºC
T.Mín  : 17.4ºC*


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Jul 2015 às 21:50)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e calor. 

Máxima: 32.1ºC
mínima: 23.1ºC
actual: 28.5ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jul 2015 às 22:01)

Bem por aí as minimas tropicais não desarmam.


----------



## james (19 Jul 2015 às 22:09)

Eu passo ferias todos os anos no Algarve e  o normal e apanhar noites tropicais.

Já estive no Barlavento e Sotavento  e notei bem a diferença , o Sotavento e muito mais mediterrânico .


----------



## Agreste (20 Jul 2015 às 09:58)

10ª noite seguida.

05-06-07-08-09 e 11-12-13-14-15-16-17-18-19-20.

15 dias em 20. Julho 2015 vai bater recordes.


----------



## MikeCT (20 Jul 2015 às 11:31)

Aqui em Faro (cidade) só não foram noites tropicais as noites de 1,2 e 10. De resto, 20 noites, 17 delas tropicais.


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Jul 2015 às 15:09)

A estação de *Tavira* também tem registos espetaculares! 
http://www.tavira.cienciaviva.pt/Meteo/

Está offline desde dia 15 , deixo aqui a tabela da 1ªQuinzena de Julho :





Minima de *26,7ºC* dia 7


----------



## trovoadas (20 Jul 2015 às 17:52)

Boas

Na estação de Apra tem-se até ao momento 11 noites tropicais. Noite mais fria dia 1 com 13,95ºc. 4 noites com miníma na casa dos 19ºc com passagem muito ténue apenas ao fim da madrugada.Dias  2,3,4 com minimas respectivamente de 15,95 ; 17,8 e 17,7.
8 dias com temperatura máx. superior ou igual a 35ºc, 10 dias com temperatura entre 30ºc e 35ºc. Dias mais frescos 1 e 3 com temp. máx respectivamente de 28,2 e 29,5. Temp. máx. registada dia 16 com 37,8ºc.  No fim do mês depois faço a média e resumo desta estação.

Por agora segue com 34,1ºc e é a máxima do dia!


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Jul 2015 às 20:57)

Boas, por aqui, mais do mesmo, calor e noite tropical.

Máxima: 33.1ºC
mínima: 22.2ºC
actual: 29.8ºC


----------



## Agreste (20 Jul 2015 às 23:05)

habitual corrida de 10km ao final da tarde apanhando sem saber os tais 31ºC à beira da ria... quando terminei parecia que tinha tomado banho, nem as meias escaparam.


----------



## Agreste (21 Jul 2015 às 08:32)

mais uma noite tropical, a 11ª seguida, 16ª do mês.


----------



## trovoadas (21 Jul 2015 às 17:00)

Boas

Máxima ontem de 35,1ºc em Apra atingida às 18H35. Pelo acompanhamento que tenho feito dos valores desta estação creio que é máxima atingida mais tardiamente este ano. Miníma de 22,5ºc atingida às 6H40. Noite infernal portanto! Hoje já atingiu máxima de 33,5ºc e apesar de já ter baixado um pouco ainda não é certa...a temperatura anda ao sobe e desce, uma mudança no vento e a máxima ainda pode ser batida. Vento de Sudoeste/Sul neste momento e 32,4ºc.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Jul 2015 às 21:23)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e calor.

Máxima: 33.1ºC
mínima: 23.6ºC
actual: 27.6ºC

Um pouco mais fresco do que ontem. Mas a noite vai ser tropical novamente, só no sábado é que existe ali uma réstia para não ser tropical, mas a probabilidade vai diminuindo. Agosto de 2010 tive 25 noites tropicais.


----------



## MikeCT (21 Jul 2015 às 23:02)

23h e em Faro (cidade) ainda estão 31,0ºC..vai ser mais uma noite infernal...

Temperatura máx. do dia atingida às 22:45 com 31,6º...


----------



## Agreste (22 Jul 2015 às 07:54)

mais uma...

17ª noite tropical do mês, 12ª seguida. 

05-06-07-08-09;
11-12-13-14-15-16-17-18-19-20-21-22;

a mínima da madrugada não baixou dos 24ºC


----------



## Agreste (22 Jul 2015 às 08:05)

junho, julho, agosto, setembro 2010 - 65 noites tropicais.

junho 2010 - 4 noites tropicais
julho de 2010 - 23 noites tropicais.
agosto 2010 - 27 noites tropicais.
setembro 2010 - 11 noites tropicais

no Ogimet...

junho 2015 - 14 noites tropicais.
julho 2015 - 17 noites tropicais... e ainda não acabou.


----------



## MikeCT (22 Jul 2015 às 13:22)

Agreste disse:


> mais uma...
> 
> 17ª noite tropical do mês, 12ª seguida.
> 
> ...




Pois por aqui foi registada a noite mais quente com 26,7ºC às 05:03. O vento durante a noite não passou dos 12 km/h de máx.

Passei umas noites na zona de Aljezur na semana passada e já tenho saudades dessas noites


----------



## ecobcg (22 Jul 2015 às 16:06)

Nova máxima do ano esta tarde... com *39,8ºC* registados há pouco no Sítio das Fontes  ... Neste momento estão 39,3ºC e vento de Norte.
Em Carvoeiro já estiveram 32,6ºC esta manhã, e agora segue com 27,5ºC e vento de W.


----------



## ecobcg (22 Jul 2015 às 17:33)

35,2ºC agora junto ao mar, em Carvoeiro, e 38,4ºC no Sítio das Fontes.

Já chega de tanto calor.. lol....


----------



## manelmeteo (22 Jul 2015 às 18:06)

Olá a todos sou novo por aqui. espero dar o meu contributo para este forum.


----------



## MikeCT (22 Jul 2015 às 19:55)

Igualada a máx. do ano com 36,7ºC em Faro (cidade) às 19:38...Concordo com o ecobcg, já chega de tanto calor especialmente de noite...


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Jul 2015 às 21:05)

MikeCT disse:


> Igualada a máx. do ano com 36,7ºC em Faro (cidade) às 19:38...Concordo com o ecobcg, já chega de tanto calor especialmente de noite...



Mas está algum calor, nem aviso temos para o calor e estamos a reclamar do calor.  

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e tórrido.

Máxima: 37.2ºC
mínima: 24.5ºC
actual: 32.1ºC

Há 12 dias que o Algarve devia estar sob Aviso Amarelo, não está por pura incompetência do IPMA, só devem ter lá o ar condicionado ligado não ligam às temperaturas. Amanhã, a previsão automática indica 35ºC para aqui, adivinha-se mais um dia tórrido.


----------



## Agreste (22 Jul 2015 às 21:48)

o MikeCT já escreveu...

o bafo que estava ao final da tarde de hoje em Faro... espectacular!

Estamos em áfrica, só faltam as chuvadas tropicais!


----------



## trovoadas (22 Jul 2015 às 22:04)

Tou a ver que a malta já está a fraquejar. ..ainda só  passou um mês de verão ainda faltam 2 + Outubro.  Ainda estamos longe dos recordes pelo menos de máximas e mínimas agora ou vai ou racha! Incrível é que não se vê entradas húmidas nenhumas as tais "branduras" para amadurecer o Figo. Talvez para o fim do mês início de Agosto abrande um pouco. ..


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Jul 2015 às 22:14)

trovoadas disse:


> Tou a ver que a malta já está a fraquejar. ..ainda só  passou um mês de verão ainda faltam 2 + Outubro.  Ainda estamos longe dos recordes pelo menos de máximas e mínimas agora ou vai ou racha! Incrível é que não se vê entradas húmidas nenhumas as tais "branduras" para amadurecer o Figo. Talvez para o fim do mês início de Agosto abrande um pouco. ..



Acho que este ano, vai muita malta fraquejar, já levo 13 noites tropicais seguidas, já nem sei o que é dormir mais 6 horas por noite, há quanto tempo. Se vem temperaturas de bater recordes, então muita gente dá o estoiro que nem uma ameixa.  Estou farto do calor, é sempre noites com 22/24ºC, as máximas andam sempre acima dos 32ºC, não tens dias com 28ºC como em Verões anteriores.  Por mim, vinha já o Outono estou farto do calor e muita gente queixa-se na rua.


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Jul 2015 às 23:10)

Aqui em Portalegre é a mesma coisa, temos muitas noites tropicais, felizmente longe desses registos algarvios deste ano, os últimos dias até nem têm estado maus, inclusive tem havido alguma neblina logo de manhã como aconteceu ontem, o pior é mesmo o aquecimento das casas que retêm o calor, e é complicado dormir, venha é o outono, as temperaturas amenas e as noites frescas


----------



## Agreste (23 Jul 2015 às 15:04)

22,9ºC de mínima...

sendo assim 18 noites num mês... 13 seguidas.


----------



## StormRic (23 Jul 2015 às 18:09)

manelmeteo disse:


> então quando é que chove e há trovoadas?



Olá, bem vindo ao fórum

O tópico de seguimento e previsão do tempo e modelos é interessante de se seguir.


----------



## MikeCT (23 Jul 2015 às 18:42)

Agreste disse:


> 22,9ºC de mínima...
> 
> sendo assim 18 noites num mês... 13 seguidas.



Aqui na cidade 25,9ºC de mínima. 20 noites tropicais. 

Final de tarde a aquecer com a máx a chegar as 36,2º às 18:27. À mesma hora o vento a atingir os 38,6 Km/h...É um frio esquisito


----------



## Agreste (23 Jul 2015 às 20:21)

Dia ventoso, não necessariamente mais fresco mas pelo menos alguma coisa se mexe...


----------



## StormRic (23 Jul 2015 às 20:56)

manelmeteo disse:


> amanhã há previsão de chuva



Só para o litoral centro e norte, chuva fraca ou chuvisco.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Jul 2015 às 21:48)

MikeCT disse:


> Aqui na cidade 25,9ºC de mínima. 20 noites tropicais.
> 
> Final de tarde a aquecer com a máx a chegar as 36,2º às 18:27. À mesma hora o vento a atingir os 38,6 Km/h...É um frio esquisito



Quando saí do trabalho às 19 h, senti esse vento com frio esquisito, quanto mais forte mais quente.

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e tórrido.

Máxima: 35.6ºC
mínima: 23.5ºC
actual: 29.6ºC

Aqui, onde eu moro abriu tudo as janelas para entrar um vendaval para casa, ou seja, levaram com um aquecimento extra.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jul 2015 às 21:57)

Practicamente 1 semana depois de estar aí a torradeira continua, vai lá vai, senti na pele esse calor, já enjoava.
Prefiro mil vezes os 23 graus de maxima e nortada violenta ( fresca) cá em cima.


----------



## dahon (23 Jul 2015 às 22:03)

Começo a ter uma pequena ideia do que o pessoal aqui do Algarve se queixa. As primeiras noites era muito porreiro. Mas agora já começa a fartar um pouco, para quem está habituado às noites viseenses fresquinhas isto já é um bocado abusado. 
Nos próximos tempos não me vou queixar das noites frias de Viseu. xD


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Jul 2015 às 22:07)

jonas_87 disse:


> Practicamente 1 semana depois de estar aí a torradeira continua, vai lá vai, senti na pele esse calor, já enjoava.
> Prefiro mil vezes os 23 graus de maxima e nortada violenta ( fresca) cá em cima.



A torradeira está sempre ligada , mas aos olhos do IPMA nada se passa. Ontem, teve máxima de 35.6ºC, hoje 36.2ºC e isto não está dentro dos critérios de emissão de aviso meteorológico para o distrito de Faro, então não sei. Aliás, mais um dia a meterem água na máxima, previsão 32ºC, fez 36.2ºC. Ainda agora, mandei uma reclamação para lá, ninguém vai responder. Não devem ter nenhum algarvio lá, como meteorologista é o que dá.


----------



## trovoadas (23 Jul 2015 às 22:58)

Boas 

Dados Apra:
Máxima de 37,8º ontem e 37,3 hoje. Por incrível que pareça a miníma foi quase igual 22,48 ontem e 22,52 hoje.

PS: Incrível como para o IPMA nada se passa...felizmente não precisamos deles para nada, nem para os radares que podemos ir ver a outro lado.
Pior que o calor é mesmo a seca que atravessamos mas também não existem campanhas para racionalizar água. Ela há com fartura


----------



## Agreste (23 Jul 2015 às 23:14)

eu sei que é quente mas tá-se bem nas correntes de ar.


----------



## MikeCT (24 Jul 2015 às 00:59)

Praticamente 1 da manhã e ainda estão 28,2ºC em Faro (cidade) Apesar do vento (bafo quente), o mais fresco que sinto é quando vou buscar uma geladinha ao frigorifico


----------



## Agreste (24 Jul 2015 às 07:07)

7 da manhã... não baixou dos 22ºC...

11-12-13-14-15-16-17-18-19-20-21-22-23-24 - 14 noites tropicais seguidas. 

Amanhã poderemos sair disto mas não acredito muito.


----------



## trovoadas (24 Jul 2015 às 13:41)

Dia efectivamente mais fresco...a esta hora nenhuma estação chega aos 30ºc ainda assim o Algarve é das zonas mais quentes com a temperatura a rasar os 29ºc em muitos locais. Problema: parece que não durará muito tempo...a partir de amanhã volta a subir.


----------



## Agreste (24 Jul 2015 às 14:35)

mais fresco ou mais ventoso?

a máxima era 29ºC... vamos com 31,7ºC


----------



## shaleim (24 Jul 2015 às 15:57)

Aqui em Portimão o termómetro anda quase sempre entre os 35º e os 38º na parte mais quente do dia. Será que é para se manter? É que tanto calor já cansa!... Será prenúncio de Outono tempestuoso?
Há dias estive a ler um artigo o qual refere que o El Niño deste ano é provavelmente dos mais fortes de sempre (o que aparentemente explica este calor pouco habitual), sendo que o mais forte foi em 1997/1998, Inverno que se bem se lembram foi o mais chuvoso de sempre, ao que julgo, aqui no Algarve.
Fica aqui o repto.


----------



## Rachie (24 Jul 2015 às 16:00)

jonas_87 disse:


> Practicamente 1 semana depois de estar aí a torradeira continua, vai lá vai, senti na pele esse calor, já enjoava.
> Prefiro mil vezes os 23 graus de maxima e nortada violenta ( fresca) cá em cima.





dahon disse:


> Começo a ter uma pequena ideia do que o pessoal aqui do Algarve se queixa. As primeiras noites era muito porreiro. Mas agora já começa a fartar um pouco, para quem está habituado às noites viseenses fresquinhas isto já é um bocado abusado.
> Nos próximos tempos não me vou queixar das noites frias de Viseu. xD



Eu cresci numa zona em que as mínimas no verão também são bastante altas, e também reclamava que não conseguia dormir, enjoava tanto calor. Hoje em dia morando na zona de Lisboa acabo por ter saudades dessas noites  Mas daqui a pouco rumo a sul (Martim Longo - Alcoutim) para passar o fim de semana e pelos vossos comentários vou matar saudades


----------



## Agreste (25 Jul 2015 às 08:55)

e ao dia 25 voltámos a ter uma noite normal... 18,4ºC de mínima. 

Foram 5 noites tropicais entre 5 e 9 de julho seguidas de mais 14 noites entre 11 e 24 de julho...


----------



## trovoadas (25 Jul 2015 às 18:56)

Temperatura a galope em Apra... Máxima de 33ºc às 18h30. De volta ao mesmo...talvez mais uma noite tropical a caminho.
A miníma da noite passada foi de 15,8ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Jul 2015 às 20:27)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e calor.
> 
> Máxima: 33.1ºC
> mínima: 23.6ºC
> ...





trovoadas disse:


> Temperatura a galope em Apra... Máxima de 33ºc às 18h30. De volta ao mesmo...talvez mais uma noite tropical a caminho.
> A miníma da noite passada foi de 15,8ºC



As mínimas tropicais, voltam já esta noite. A noite que eu previ sem ser tropical foi a que ocorreu. Até ao final do mês, só dia 31 é que existe alguma probabilidade de não ser tropical uns 20 %, neste momento. A partir de 2ª feira, a temperatura vai voltar para valores à volta dos 35ºC, este ano já enjoa, nem uns dias com máxima abaixo dos 30ºC, tudo de 30ºC para cima. 

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e calor.

Máxima: 31.1ºC
mínima: 19.1ºC
actual: 29.6ºC


----------



## camrov8 (25 Jul 2015 às 22:18)

O Algarvio o que estavas a espera vives numa das mais quentes zonas do país, épa a coisas que um gajo não escolhe, onde nasce e de quem nasce


----------



## Agreste (26 Jul 2015 às 09:17)

21,9ºC de mínima...

julho - 20 noites tropicais em 25 dias...
34 noites tropicais desde o dia 3 de junho.


----------



## frederico (26 Jul 2015 às 21:33)

camrov8 disse:


> O Algarvio o que estavas a espera vives numa das mais quentes zonas do país, épa a coisas que um gajo não escolhe, onde nasce e de quem nasce



A situação anda feia no Algarve... calor a mais, radiação a mais, horas de sol a mais... até as estevas este ano estão a secar.


----------



## MikeCT (26 Jul 2015 às 23:51)

Pelas 17h estavam 25ºC, pensei que seria uma noite mais fresca....São 23:50 e estão 29,8ºC e a subir...


----------



## trovoadas (27 Jul 2015 às 00:03)

frederico disse:


> A situação anda feia no Algarve... calor a mais, radiação a mais, horas de sol a mais... até as estevas este ano estão a secar.



Imagino o stress que vai em toda a vegetação neste momento.  A serra do caldeirão este ano está mais seca que grande parte do Alentejo.  Praticamente nenhuma instabilidade atravessou por lá desde Janeiro.  Temos uma floresta cada vez mais a definhar! Como disse num post atrás até as entradas húmidas normais do verão estão escassas falo da tal bruma. ...Agosto promete continuar o périplo


----------



## james (27 Jul 2015 às 00:57)

frederico disse:


> A situação anda feia no Algarve... calor a mais, radiação a mais, horas de sol a mais... até as estevas este ano estão a secar.




A ideia que eu tenho e que faltam aquelas cut - offs poderosas que antigamente varriam o Algarve na primavera e outono .


----------



## Agreste (27 Jul 2015 às 01:42)

a madrugada começa com 28,1ºC...

UTC Faro (0:00) - 28,1ºC


----------



## Agreste (27 Jul 2015 às 01:44)

01:00 - 29ºC


----------



## StormRic (27 Jul 2015 às 08:00)

Agreste disse:


> a madrugada começa com 28,1ºC...
> 
> UTC Faro (0:00) - 28,1ºC





Agreste disse:


> 01:00 - 29ºC





Nem hoje, que foi um dia quente, com o sol a pino esteve aqui essas temperaturas. Não deve ser nada fácil dormir.


----------



## Agreste (27 Jul 2015 às 10:06)

tocou no fundo com 23,4ºC 

05-06-07-08-09
11-12-13-14-15-16-17-18-19-20-21-22-23-24
26-27

28?-29?-30?-31?

21 noites tropicais e com as previsões na mão vamos terminar o mês com 25.


----------



## nelson972 (27 Jul 2015 às 12:57)

StormRic disse:


> Nem hoje, que foi um dia quente, com o sol a pino esteve aqui essas temperaturas. Não deve ser nada fácil dormir.


Dormir tem sido um tormento, para nós, comuns, sem acesso ao ar condicionado. ...  

Às 09h estavam já 30° na viagem para Tavira ... Agora junto ao mar está agradável com a brisa (de W, parece), mas não trago termômetro .


----------



## MikeCT (27 Jul 2015 às 21:07)

E de repente começa a temperatura a subir para os 32ºC. Entre as 20h e as 21h subiram 4ºC. Max do dia registada agora e continua a subir.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Jul 2015 às 21:24)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e brasa.

Máxima: 33.2ºC
mínima: 23.5ºC
actual: 28.0ºC

Não tarda, deve subir.


----------



## Agreste (27 Jul 2015 às 22:30)

31,1ºC às 22:00 na estação do aeroporto de Faro...

Fantástico!


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jul 2015 às 22:39)

Agreste disse:


> 31,1ºC às 22:00 na estação do aeroporto de Faro...
> 
> Fantástico!



Incrivel  a máxima a ser registada a essa horas. 
Este site é muito bom para acompanhar os registos  http://www.meteociel.fr/temps-reel/obs_villes.php?code2=8554&jour2=27&mois2=6&annee2=2015&envoyer=Ok


----------



## Agreste (27 Jul 2015 às 22:44)

pode ter acontecido noutros anos mas não me consigo lembrar de anos em que as máximas do dia aconteciam às 22:00, às 0:00 ou às 02:00...


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Jul 2015 às 22:48)

Agreste disse:


> pode ter acontecido noutros anos mas não me consigo lembrar de anos em que as máximas do dia aconteciam às 22:00, às 0:00 ou às 02:00...



Nunca aconteceu Agreste, se aconteceu foi uma ou outra situação, nos outros anos, acontecia sempre às 19/20 horas e nunca a essas horas como tem acontecido este ano.


----------



## homem do mar (27 Jul 2015 às 22:54)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Nunca aconteceu Agreste, se aconteceu foi uma ou outra situação, nos outros anos, acontecia sempre às 19/20 horas e nunca a essas horas como tem acontecido este ano.


Ou muito me engano ou o Algarve daqui a 20 ou 30 anos vai virar um Havaí posso estar enganado mas vamos ver


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jul 2015 às 23:05)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Nunca aconteceu Agreste, se aconteceu foi uma ou outra situação, nos outros anos, acontecia sempre às 19/20 horas e nunca a essas horas como tem acontecido este ano.



Á primeira vista diria logo que a rotação do vento foi tardia,por volta das 20 horas, depois a subida foi gradual coincidindo com o aumento da intensidade do vento de Norte.


----------



## Agreste (27 Jul 2015 às 23:08)

é o vento jonas_87... empurra o calor do alentejo pra cá. Estiveram 36ºC de novo. 

Só que como a noite é pequena, não vai dar tempo para arrefecer, às 7 de manhã já a temperatura começa a subir de novo.


----------



## Agreste (27 Jul 2015 às 23:10)

homem do mar disse:


> Ou muito me engano ou o Algarve daqui a 20 ou 30 anos vai virar um Havaí posso estar enganado mas vamos ver



Os açores têm estado com temperaturas de 29ºC-30ºC-31ºC. Sendo ilhas no meio do atlântico também não é normal. 
O relatório mensal vai ser muito interessante.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jul 2015 às 23:13)

Agreste disse:


> é o vento jonas_87... empurra o calor do alentejo pra cá. Estiveram 36ºC de novo.



Sim eu sei, falei nisso em cima, o aumento do vento também faz a temperatura subir, o que é bem interessante.


----------



## StormRic (28 Jul 2015 às 02:11)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Não tarda, deve subir.
















Isto não são noites tropicais, são noites infernais!



jonas_87 disse:


> Incrivel a máxima a ser registada a essa horas.



Lembra-te do Cabo Raso com as máximas de madrugada , embora as direcções do vento e situações gerais sejam diferentes (o Cabo Raso não tinha calor durante o dia, aqui é em várias alturas do dia/noite).


----------



## Agreste (28 Jul 2015 às 07:28)

23,2ºC de mínima...

mais uma.


----------



## trovoadas (28 Jul 2015 às 20:01)

Bem está tudo louco...

Máxima de 37,19ºc ontem às 17h25 em Apra. Depois a partir das 18h30 foi sempre a descer até à minima de 19,5ºc às 6h40. Nada a ver com Faro portanto.
Hoje mais um dia de inferno...máxima de 36ºc às 11H40 depois desceu até aos 31,5ºc às 14H55 a partir daí nova escalada até aos 35,6ºc actuais.

É pena não ter os registos da direção do vento para poder fazer uma comparação.

Super-Verão Portanto! A primeira quinzena de Agosto também promete não decepcionar...


----------



## MikeCT (28 Jul 2015 às 21:50)

E eis que o sol se põe, entra o vento norte  e a temperatura dispara...33,3º neste momento, estou a 0,1ºC da max diária...dentro de casa estão uns módicos 29,5ºC...Vou-me lembrar deste verão


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Jul 2015 às 22:05)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e fornalha. 

Máxima: 34.1ºC
mínima: 22.0ºC
actual: 30.1ºC


----------



## nelson972 (28 Jul 2015 às 23:07)

T actual em Altura 31°
Ventania quente.
Estão a ser umas férias escaldantes


----------



## Agreste (29 Jul 2015 às 00:42)

máxima do dia às 22:00 com 32,5ºC


----------



## MikeCT (29 Jul 2015 às 09:55)

Mais numa noite infernal em Faro(cidade). Mínima de 26,0ºC às 07:14


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Jul 2015 às 12:36)

Estação Monte instalada na Freguesia de Montenegro, Faro.

Mínima de *24,2ºC* às 7:15h, ainda assim bem mais baixa que em Faro cidade.

Temperatura interior sempre acima dos *32ºC*
*
*






Mapa:





http://www.weatherlink.com/user/monte/index.php?view=summary&headers=1


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Jul 2015 às 12:45)

A estação do Centro Ciência Viva em Tavira, registou minima de *24ºC* às 6:55h 

E máxima de *33,4ºC* às 11:55h

Agora com vento de *ESE* a fazer descer a temperatura


----------



## MikeCT (29 Jul 2015 às 18:32)

Aí  está o final de tarde mais quente  do ano registado (para já) em Faro (cidade). Praticamente a chegar aos 37ºC! Cada dia pior que o anterior...


----------



## Agreste (29 Jul 2015 às 18:32)

37ºC em Faro nesta altura...

com a rotação do vento entre as 17:00 e as 18:00 a temperatura subiu dos 29,9ºC para os 37ºC.

Uma descarga brutal de calor!


----------



## MikeCT (29 Jul 2015 às 18:40)

Agreste disse:


> 37ºC em Faro nesta altura...
> 
> com a rotação do vento entre as 17:00 e as 18:00 a temperatura subiu dos 29,9ºC para os 37ºC.
> 
> Uma descarga brutal de calor!



Se hoje vier aquele "aquecimento" nocturno, vamos ter uma temperatura interessante à meia noite...


----------



## Agreste (29 Jul 2015 às 18:44)

acredito que não... se todo o calor do alentejo vai saindo pelo algarve nesta altura do dia, a noite será um pouco menos quente. A temperatura vai baixando lentamente, já vai nos 35ºC...


----------



## Agreste (29 Jul 2015 às 18:47)

o automático do IPMA das 18:00 deu 37,1ºC... mais uma décima de grau.

7,2ºC de disparo numa hora. Algures entre as 17 e as 18 pode ter chegado ainda mais alto.


----------



## Agreste (29 Jul 2015 às 18:51)

não faço ideia mas talvez tenhamos aqui um recorde de aumento mais rápido da temperatura ambiente no espaço de 1 hora.

entre as 16:30 e as 18:00 - dos 27,0ºC para os 37,1ºC - 10,1ºC em 90 minutos.
entre as 17:00 e as 18:00 - dos 29,9ºC para os 37,1ºC - 7,2ºC em 60 minutos.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (29 Jul 2015 às 19:05)

Confirmo brutal aumento da temperatura por volta das 18:30. Estou na praia de cabanas de tavira


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Jul 2015 às 21:06)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e deserto. 

Máxima: 34.9ºC
mínima: 24.6ºC
actual: 30.7ºC

Ai ai IPMA, esses avisos só servem para enfeitar, nem com os critérios de emissão batidos são lançados, isto já não é incompetência, é sim a burrice total. Mais uma vez, a falharem por mais de 4ºC no próprio dia, este ano batem o recorde mundial de falhanços nas previsões no próprio dia, é que nem acertam 1.


----------



## Agreste (29 Jul 2015 às 21:25)

ontem...

entre as 16:30 e as 18:00 a temperatura subiu +5,8ºC em 90 minutos...
entre as 18:00 e as 19:00 a temperatura desceu -6,0ºC em 60 minutos... 
e entre as 21:00 e as 22:00 subiu +6,2ºC em 60 minutos... 

Hoje subiu +7,2ºC em 60 minutos e +10,1ºC em 90 minutos...


----------



## Agreste (29 Jul 2015 às 23:13)

o mês de julho de 2015 está em linha com o mês de julho de 2010... supera-o nas noites tropicais mas fica duas décimas abaixo na média da temperatura mínima... 

As noites tropicais vão continuar... esta será a 24ª


----------



## nelson972 (29 Jul 2015 às 23:18)

T Actual (Altura) 28°.
Mais uma noite dessas...


----------



## Agreste (30 Jul 2015 às 00:21)

talvez não... vamos 22ºC e a noite pode ser mais fresca. Humidade a 80%.


----------



## frederico (30 Jul 2015 às 02:07)

Essas temperaturas não são normais, nem de longe nem de perto, a média das máximas nas cidades costeiras do Algarve é inferior a 30ºC e as mínimas rondam os 18ºC, ora este mês a média das mínimas ao que parece será tropical, as máximas quase sempre acima dos 30ºC... é um desvio muito, muito grande. Em Maio as estevas já estavam murchas, até as plantas adaptadas à secura estão a sofrer... só vi algo assim em 1994 ou 1995, e em 2005.


----------



## Agreste (30 Jul 2015 às 08:18)

não baixou dos 22ºC

05-06-07-08-09
11-12-13-14-15-16-17-18-19-20-21-22-23-24
26-27-28-29-30

24 noites tropicais. Com as 14 de junho vamos com 38. Em 2010 tivemos 64, estamos em linha com 2010 nas máximas e mínimas mas se agosto de 2015 tiver tantas noites tropicais como 2010, vamos ultrapassar 2010.


----------



## Agreste (30 Jul 2015 às 12:14)

uma das conclusões desta onda de calor seria o IPMA separar o litoral do interior do Algarve e ainda separar a costa ocidental entre Portimão e Aljezur do resto do Algarve.

não há nenhuma razão para não termos tido avisos à população sobre estas temperaturas.


----------



## Thomar (30 Jul 2015 às 15:12)

Boas! Hoje de manhã até estava agradável, mas agora à tarde estão *+31,5ºC*, menos quente que o normal***, mas está meio abafado. 

_***menos quente do que o normal por aqui, que desde o meio de maio as temperaturas máximas têm sido, em média, iguais ou superiores a +34ºC._


----------



## Agreste (30 Jul 2015 às 18:18)

tarde bastante ventosa o que está a conter as temperaturas nos 24ºC-25ºC.


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Jul 2015 às 18:28)

Agreste disse:


> tarde bastante ventosa o que está a conter as temperaturas nos 24ºC-25ºC.



Mais quente em Tavira, atuais *30,5ºC*


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Jul 2015 às 18:59)

Tavira continua a aquecer , vento de ESE / SE, atuais *31,7ºC*






Estação do membro @MikeCT em Faro, atuais *26,1ºC*






Mais de *5ºC* de diferença


----------



## Gerofil (30 Jul 2015 às 19:10)

Às 18h50... 





SAT24


----------



## Vince (30 Jul 2015 às 19:58)

Essa "parede" de nuvens altas que avança de oeste pelo sul do país de forma muito demarcada, em pleno Verão e a esta hora do pôr do sol, deve dar uns bons registos.
Não há fotos ?


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Jul 2015 às 20:53)

Praia do Evaristo - Albufeira, perto das 20h


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Jul 2015 às 21:19)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e menos calor.

Máxima: 31.4ºC
mínima: 22.1ºC

Já agora, aqui fica uma notícia saída hoje no Jornal Público sob o caos nas Urgências no algarve devido ao calor, ainda o IPMA diz que não há razões para nenhum aviso no Algarve. 

http://www.publico.pt/sociedade/noticia/urgencias-cheias-com-idosos-desidratados-no-algarve-1703427


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jul 2015 às 21:27)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Praia do Evaristo - Albufeira, perto das 20h



Offtopic: Não sabia da existência dessa camera, de louvar o trabalho de qualidade da equipa do beachcam.


----------



## MikeCT (30 Jul 2015 às 22:53)

E já agora fica o registo da nova beachcam na praia de Faro em HD.

 http://surftotal.com/camaras-report/faro-webcam-hd


----------



## Agreste (30 Jul 2015 às 23:51)

por do sol com algumas virgas... nebolusidade de oeste que apareceu. Temperaturas contidas e vento por vezes moderado ainda assim uma noite agradável... até porque o largo da feira em Faro está cheio de gente a comer marisco.


----------



## vamm (31 Jul 2015 às 09:07)

Bom dia! 
Se ontem não tivesse ouvido na Comercial que ia chover no Alentejo, Algarve e Madeira, hoje tinha ficado tão revoltada com o estado do tempo como os meus pais e a maioria das pessoas ficaram. As previsões que deram na TV não apontavam para chuva cá em baixo e... _surprise, surprise!_... chuva fraca, nevoeiro e um ambiente abafado horrível!

(Btw, as actividades por este lado do alentejo só têm surgido nos últimos dias, um nevoeirito pela manhã, de resto... VERÃO TOTAL! )


----------



## Agreste (31 Jul 2015 às 09:23)

aqui nada de chuva... tempo mais fresco e céu nublado. Estável nos 20ºC e como diz o reporte do aeroporto, 4/8 partes do céu cobertas de núvens.


----------



## Davidmpb (31 Jul 2015 às 09:31)

Boas,
O dia acordou com o céu muito nublado, mas agora o céu já tem boas abertas. Nem uma pinga caiu.
O destaque vai para o tempo mais fresco estão 18ºc.


----------



## vamm (31 Jul 2015 às 10:17)

Agreste disse:


> aqui nada de chuva... tempo mais fresco e céu nublado. Estável nos 20ºC e como diz o reporte do aeroporto, 4/8 partes do céu cobertas de núvens.


Aqui pela zona de Milfontes já está a abrir, mas estava muito feio pela manhã


----------



## miguel (31 Jul 2015 às 20:41)

Boas 
Em Grândola para minha surpresa choveu forte durante cerca de 1h na última madrugada.


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Jul 2015 às 21:50)

Boas, por aqui, o dia começou nublado mas tornou-se limpo ao longo do dia. A noite foi tropical, como tem sido hábito e a máxima desceu abaixo dos 30ºC, situação que só foi verificada no dia 1.

Máxima: 29.2ºC
mínima: 21.4ºC
actual: 23.0ºC

A próxima noite não será tropical, mas domingo já voltam as noites tropicais, por isso, é só uma pausa que o calor regressa logo a seguir, sem dar tréguas.


----------



## nelson972 (31 Jul 2015 às 22:23)

De volta ao Centro.
Segundo o termómetro do carro, 28 graus desde Altura (11h) ate' 'a saída da A1 de Torres Novas.


----------

